# How to unroot



## Droidxl (Jul 27, 2011)

How can I un root my samsung galaxy s 4g...


----------



## KriRivas (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you tried this tool yet ? I'm not sure if it will work, i know the easiest way for me to get the root of was to flash my phone back to the factory SBF... But i have a moto so i help this help a little

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...t-samsung-galaxy-s-i9000-with-a-single-click/


----------



## bkoon1218 (Jul 9, 2011)

Assuming that you're using a Froyo based ROM, use SuperOneClick. Set your phone to USB Debugging and click Unroot. That should do the trick.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

try hitting the unroot button while plucg into superone click


----------

